
Pave Over the Subway? Cities Face Tough Bets on Driverless Cars - 0xbxd
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/20/upshot/driverless-cars-vs-transit-spending-cities.html
======
ryanmercer
Subways won't go away if autonomous cars become commonplace. That would be
like saying "well Facebook replaced Myspace so I'm going to reduce my internet
speed 75%". You'd be removing a ton of people-moving bandwidth by removing
subways. You'll still have a need for surface trains and even busses too. It's
easier (and far more efficient) to move people in bulk most of the way and
leave them to do the 'last mile' to their location than it is to individually
move every single person from their origin to their destination.

If any person in a planning positions thinks that you can stop planning, and
supporting, public transportation (especially underground), they need fired.

~~~
Piskvorrr
Stranger things have happened already. This feels like the GM streetcar
brouhaha all over again:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_Motors_streetcar_consp...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_Motors_streetcar_conspiracy)

~~~
ryanmercer
Thanks for that share! I love random obscure things hidden in our history like
that.

